# Blooming Onion "Q-view"



## sqwib (Apr 24, 2013)

My apologies if this was posted before

*Blooming Onion*
 

It's been years since we used our "Blooming Onion Maker".
These things are like crack.









My wife made me fry these outside so I did not smell up the house.
 

They call the tool used to make these "Blossom Onion Makers" and "Flowering Onion Cutter", I guess maybe Outback's has a copyright on "Blooming Onion"?
 
I'll post more info when I can find it, however, these are battered, dusted and deep fried.
In order to get them crispy I deep fried twice.
 
The dipping sauce recipe that came with the kit is simply outstanding, I believe it's the Outback Recipe.
 



*Outback Dipping Sauce *


1/2 cup mayonnaise 
2 teaspoons ketchup 
2 teaspoons creamed horseradish 
1/4 teaspoon paprika 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon dried oregano 
1 dash black pepper 
1 dash cayenne (its in the batter, so this can be omitted)

For the Batter I use Zatarans Fish Fry Batter.


Our first one, per instructions exactly. The one above was my method.














 


The kids braving the new recipe, look at my daughter on the lefts face, she's not too sure about it!















 


Instructions (I add dry batter (step 7) after the wet batter is added).













8677430267_45ef349ab8_c.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 24, 2013






 


Here is the one I have.







 


Here is the one I may Get.







 


And here's the one I wish I could get!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 24, 2013)

My "herd" has been asking about that.....they love those at Outback too.

Looks yummy to me!

Kat


----------



## black (Apr 24, 2013)

-


----------



## seenred (Apr 24, 2013)

Those look great!  We love 'em too...very nicely done!  I might have to invest in one of those gizmos...

Red


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome!!

  Craig


----------



## rippinntearin (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks great SQWIB!   I'm in!

Nice kitchen too!  That color granite looks nice with the wood cabinets!

Rip...


----------



## sqwib (Apr 24, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> My "herd" has been asking about that.....they love those at Outback too.
> 
> Looks yummy to me!
> 
> Kat


Thank you, they are good.


Black said:


> Looks nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the Zatarans Fish Fry Batter can;'t get any easier than that.


SeenRed said:


> Those look great!  We love 'em too...very nicely done!  I might have to invest in one of those gizmos...
> 
> Red





fpnmf said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Craig


Thanks Guys.


RippinNTearin said:


> Looks great SQWIB!   I'm in!
> 
> Nice kitchen too!  That color granite looks nice with the wood cabinets!
> 
> Rip...


Thank you, its funny when we did the kitchen... me and the wife agreed on everything down to the cabinet knobs. our only argument was the placement of the knob, ha ha too funny!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 24, 2013)

Your onion Blossoms look great! I use an all stainless apple slicer corer (like the one you might get). I paid $4.99 for it on sale. Beats the $325+ beast! To use it I make one cut, then pull it back up, rotate cut again, and repeat until I have as many petals as we want. Similar to this:


----------



## black (Apr 24, 2013)

-


----------



## bhawkins (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a Cajun Injector batter pro. For a simple batter recipe they say to mix 1-10oz bag of seasoned fish fry, 2 eggs,  1 cup cold seltzer water. For breading I use plain flour and Tony Chaceries (?) Just add the tony's until the salt content is good.


----------

